# Chelsea Out



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well the boys in blue couldn't do it then. Why the hell wasn't it on ITV?

Good luck for the Toon tomorrow.

(Go on JoT even you can wish them good luck for one game cant you?).

The good old mighty whites have gone down then! And bloody Norwich have come up!

Unless Sheff utd get thro the play off's (which I doubt) I don't think there are any clubs from Yorkshire or the East Midlands in the premiership next season!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Paul I would like to see the Toon do it tomorrow for Bobby Robson .... even though the crowing by the fans would go on for years









Still the Boro have two trophies in the cabinet Leauge Cup and Youth Cup .... good for the future of English football







we have the best youth programme and best training facilities in England I wish other clubs would invest in the future of ENGLISH football.

Sorry Leeds went down ... I worry that they may do a Sheffield Wednesday

Chelsea? did they play tonight


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Oh dear Chelsea are going to loose on Saturday too.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Wouldn't be playing utd would they Roy?









Is the Cup final on your Birthday? Or the following week?

Would be a shame if it's your birthday to see The mighty lions beat them!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes PG I beleive they are ,









Cup final is the week after, and they won't loose, trust me.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

John the 710 wants Sunderland to win the play offs so they get in the premiership so Toon can hammer them next season!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2004)

I personally would love to see Millwall beat Man U in the cup final being a southerner myself.

I remember a similar cup final in 1988 when Wimbledon faced a Liverpool side that was the best in the country.

John Aldridge having his penalty saved by Dave Beasant and Dennis Wise taking the corner that led to Lawrie sanchez's goal.

Now Dennis Wise is the manager of Millwall, what a story that would make.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I remember that cup final, had a couple of mates who were mad L'pool fans. Bet them both that the Don's would win.









From what I remember the game was pretty poor. Wimbledon defended most of the time with 10 men back. Mind you it got them the result and the history.

Look at them now 2nd division football in Milton Keynes next season!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I go to Millwall now and then ... I can wear my Middlesbrough sweatshirt ... MFC and lion logo









No one likes us

No one likes us

We don't care

We are Millwall

Super Millwall

We are Millwall

From the Den

Let em come!!!!

And my favourite

Leader: OOHH! Sarf Laannndddaaannn!

Crowd: OOHH! Sarf Landan

Leader: Is Wondarful

Crowd: Is Wondarful

OOHH! Sarf Landan is wondarful

It's full a tits, fanny and Millwall

OOHH! Sarf London is wondarful.

I won't repeat what they say about East London


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Do Millwall still have those "interesting" fans known as The Treatment, and "F" Troup. I got beaten up many years ago outside Maine Rd. by 5 of these **** heads.........and I 'aint forgotten it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

No Griff those days are long gone ... there is ... as in all clubs a small minority of hooligans ... but they seem under control. I have been half a dozen time in the last two years and not seen any trouble and also noticed a lot of women and children at the ground.

There was a nasty incident there two or three years ago between the hooligans and the police but not heard of anything since.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2004)

Yes the Sky sports van got turned over!









My family have got a box at Crystal Palace, I went a few times early in the season when Trevor Francis was manager and it was crap.

But now under Ian Dowie they are in the playoff spots, so I might saunter over there again.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Toon Out as well!









What is it with English clubs? Too many games? Poor coaching?

Too many Prima Donna's?


----------

